# Fuggles Is A Grassy Bastard (dry Hopping)



## Rustyc30 (21/10/08)

Hi Guys 

just wanted to see if other people had had the same issue when dry hopping with Fuggles have an English IPA that I used all fuggles except for bittering hop and kegged it with a tea ball with about 12g of fuggles in it card it up today and it grassy as all hell. I have neve dry hopped with fuggles before but have 1kg of the stuff and try to take a bit out of it. Just wanted to see if it is a normal thing with dry hopping with fuggles? or have I used to much? or is it just not a good dry hop?.


----------



## Screwtop (21/10/08)

One of those love em or hate em hops IMO. Taste/smells like dirt or wet leather to me, however it does seem to work for me in combination with some other varieties. Can't stand it in sweet/full bodied pale beers, but it's not to bad in some darks. Anyway thats my 2c worth of opinion  

Screwy


----------



## Rustyc30 (21/10/08)

Screwy 

I have always used it my porters and stouts and liked it don't know if it's just that it is a lighter beer next time will try EKG instead


----------



## razz (21/10/08)

You will get that with some hops used in the keg. Give it a few weeks or a month for the flavor to smooth out. One of the few disadvantages of dry hopping.


----------



## haysie (21/10/08)

12gms imo, too much. I always use fuggles dry hopped in porter and esb, but in small amounts 5-7gms. Even then i detect grass which does dissipate a week later or thereabouts. I always use in conjunction with goldings..., they make a good pair.


----------



## Rustyc30 (21/10/08)

I was going to use the 2 have 500g of goldings thought I would try it as a single hop (lesson learnt)


----------



## smudge (21/10/08)

I haven't dry hopped with Fuggles and only used it for the first time recently in an Irish Red. Just one bittering addition to give
about 30 IBU's. (My EKG went AWOL in the MAIL!).

Much prefer EKG for any UK style beer, both for bittering and later additions. Fuggles wasn't offensive, just had no "zing".

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## dr K (21/10/08)

12gm in a keg does not seem like a lot.
I learnt that with dry hopping is best to keep a control keg (same beer just not dry hopped), it is very easy to screw up (trust me I speak from experience).
Actually, just don't dry hop, work on getting the flavour and aroma in the wort...

K


----------



## reviled (22/10/08)

IMO Fuggles definately does have what I would describe as an earthy taste to it, which would probably be complimented alot by dry hopping... So it really does come down to preference... 

I love fuggles in an IPA, nice earthy background :icon_drunk: But I havnt tried them as a single hop yet...


----------



## buttersd70 (22/10/08)

Love the fuggle, and use it pretty extensively, usually (but not always) in combo with Styrian Goldings. I don't dry hop with it though. If I dry hop its with the styrian, or EKG if it has been used.

But agree it's a love it or leave it hop.


----------



## drsmurto (22/10/08)

I use a lot of Fuggles but only even by itself in dark beers. 

In pale ales i use it in combo with other hops (EKG, Styrians, Williamette) and have never dry hopped with it.


----------



## yardy (5/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> * If I dry hop its with the styrian*



guys,

I'm drinking a pommy ale (bittered with EKG and finished with Fuggles) atm, that i dry hopped with 1 plug of Styrian in the secondary for 7 days, talk about grassy !

was this too long for that amount and will it mellow ?

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/08)

yardy said:


> guys,
> 
> I'm drinking a pommy ale (bittered with EKG and finished with Fuggles) atm, that i dry hopped with 1 plug of Styrian in the secondary for 7 days, talk about grassy !
> 
> ...




I have a TTL sorta beer in te keg at the moment. It has a plug of styrian drowning in it. Tea ball has obvioulsy popped open (prob something to do with being tranpsorted 700km on the back of a ute.....).

Anyway, it was very grassy to begin with but has mellowed even tho its still in there. 

But then i could smell styrians all day long


----------



## yardy (5/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> *Anyway, it was very grassy to begin with but has mellowed even tho its still in there. *



Thanks Doc, re-assures me a bit, I'll leave it for awhile then, atm it's not very drinkable (which is saying something for me)

Cheers


----------



## matti (7/11/08)

I must say late hopping with Fuggles only leaves a grassy flavour sensation so I have not tried dry hopping Fuggles for this Fuggly reason.
Though I have managed to make brews with Fuggles coupled with EKGs At 20 minutes I end up with a cleaner finish.
For an IPA my choice would be
Northdown bittering 30 IBU
Fuggles and EKG 15 IBU
Maybe either Exchange Ekg for Challenger
AAnd leave all EKG for flame out

Currently fermeting a Cross the Atlantic ALE with us 05 with Perle, Williamette, and Cascade. Kept the Ibu in Low 30 but tast great out of hydro sample.
"Mellow Ale" coming UP
If I like the combination I'll bump up the IBU's and chuck in more pale malt.
Or try a less aggressive yeast.

Fuggly beer is for Fuggly people LOL

From a new Willamette lover 
Bloody American  getting something right for once


----------

